# Lycan Kennels



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Lycan Bloodlines / LBLPITS.COM

What do guys think about them? I like their dogs. :roll:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

They spelled 'through' wrong.

Lol. I feel like theyre one of those flashy site kennels...be careful with those ones.

BY THE WAY MISTER! Isnt it past your bedtime? Dont you have school?! LOL.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I kinda like haze I can just see the potential he has to be a well built dog. I like big boys color, but thats about it he looks like his eyes are about to crap out. What do you think about their dogs?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the dogs! They have a mikelands dog that I REALLY like, not bowed or anything. The site is not so flashy, and the dogs are well built.... They look like pockets but aren't that short. Didn't spend a lot of time on the site, but I like em so far.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh Snap! :snap: LMAO yeah go to bed past your bed time! lol

How can you tell me this is not mixed with mastiff or American Bulldog!
COLOSSUS

But I really like this male! very pretty
BLADE

Pretty!!
FRENCHY

They have some nice dog and some JUNK, but the problem with a kennel like this that advertises Lycan as their blood line is there is no consistency in what they produce. they are all over the map with what they breed. What also is funny is they say conformation is the most important and they compete in the UKC and ADBA, they must mean wp and not conformation. They dogs do not fit any UKC or ADBA standard.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> BY THE WAY MISTER! Isnt it past your bedtime? Dont you have school?! LOL.


Yea your gonna need your rest lol. Schools canceled for me 2moro because of a big storm.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dang already! Have a good day off! lol


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> How can you tell me this is not mixed with mastiff or American Bulldog!
> COLOSSUS


You think that one is bad, you should look at this one I came across. The last dog on the page. BLUE JADE BULLY KENNEL - FOR SALE

To the OP, I like Blade. Like PK said, they have some decent dogs and some not so decent.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Pitlover0718 said:


> You think that one is bad, you should look at this one I came across. The last dog on the page. BLUE JADE BULLY KENNEL - FOR SALE
> 
> To the OP, I like Blade. Like PK said, they have some decent dogs and some not so decent.


Shouldn't be knocking on the dogs guys, that aint cool. That dog at BlueJade wasnt even the poor looking, he was just wet in the pic. They had a couple pups for sale, I thought they are really good looking pups and are at a very reasonable price, ears done and all too.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

though i dont like there dogs i can say i have seen them for the past 10 years. 
they have been around awhile and have never heard anything bad about lycan kennels,
that is if these are the same guys.....


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I love their dogs! 

I would consider buying one.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You asked so, its a bully site. If thats what you want ok but not APBT. Another thing I noticed right off is that their first option to view is the breedings page. Why put that first if your not in it for the money. I wouldn't have one of those dogs if they gave it to me,but hey im an originalist!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> You asked so, its a bully site. If thats what you want ok but not APBT. Another thing I noticed right off is that their first option to view is the breedings page. Why put that first if your not in it for the money. I wouldn't have one of those dogs if they gave it to me,but hey im an originalist!


Ohhh I knew there was something that just didn't click right about the site even for a bully site. The breedings page is the first. Good eye Andy.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Those are the things I look for, whats important to the site owner, apparently in this case breeding, then their dogs!

now dont get me wrong the dogs look healthy and well taken care for and if you want a bully well go ahead, just not what I like. I like the real deal.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Those are the things I look for, whats important to the site owner, apparently in this case breeding, then their dogs!
> 
> now dont get me wrong the dogs look healthy and well taken care for and if you want a bully well go ahead, just not what I like. I like the real deal.


Link me to the real deal? :roll:


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i like em their dogs look great.... specially grey ghost and diva.....but be careful you never know


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No offense, just conversing, but isn't there a lot of controversy over TNT being the real deal? Again, not trying to make ya mad, just askin'.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I would also like to add that if we are to truly seperate the breeds we must stop comparing the two. If we look at the APBT and the Ambully as seperate breeds, like APBT fanciers so desperately try to stress that they are, then there would be no issue as to what the "real deal" is.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> If we look at the APBT and the Ambully as seperate breeds, like APBT fanciers so desperately try to stress that they are, the there would be no isuue as to what the "real deal" is.


I second that.

Of course their is debate over the TNT line. Anytime a blue dog succeeds in the box their will be debate.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

All the ppl I know that have TNT are turning on the line and no longer WANT to produce them. Well, there are two ppl I know staying true to their line. Great Post Joe


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You tell me, what looks more like the APBT of old, My dogs with some TNT in there or the ones on the link above.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not questioning that your dogs are APBT, I think they've proven their selves on the track, matter of fact, I believe that a lot of old timers cross bred to win in the box. I know what a bully looks like, I don't think anyone will deny that the linked dogs are bully, it's just another misrep to grab you off a search engine.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I am going to have to agree with everyone else I mean SOME of the dogs looks good but it looks like there is a bunch of unnecessary experimenting going on.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love me some true TNT dogs look at rolex he is one sexy dog! Some of the TNT stuff that is not mixed in with the bullies is really nice. I might end up with some tnt stuff and would be happy to feed it in my yard.

Jon don't get so hurt when someone bashes on bullies. If the bullies could get some consistency and quit call them themselves APBT's there would not be such a huge debate. Like that last link you said something about the wet dog. Come on that is a mastiff mix not even a bully, the legs alone look like tree trunks and the head looks like a neo. I think the bullies bring on the criticism when they do things like that.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL, Lisa, I'm not booty hurt over anything said in this thread. 
Just talkin', 's what we do. Looking back at that pic, it does look like a bandogge of some sort. There is a lot of inconsistency in bullies, that's why there are different classes. We were just talking tonight about how there is even a class for bullies that don't match any of the standards. I'm done with my anti-bully bashing crusade, all I got outta that was a ban. Somebody wants to come see me and show me what their APBTs can do that my bully can't is more than welcome.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks performance! i co-own him with Roe and we got alot more than we expected from rolex.








ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [137780] :: BXPITS & EROS ROLEX


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> LOL, Lisa, I'm not booty hurt over anything said in this thread.
> Just talkin', 's what we do. Looking back at that pic, it does look like a bandogge of some sort. There is a lot of inconsistency in bullies, that's why there are different classes. We were just talking tonight about how there is even a class for bullies that don't match any of the standards. I'm done with my anti-bully bashing crusade, all I got outta that was a ban. Somebody wants to come see me and show me what their APBTs can do that my bully can't is more than welcome.


he he booty hurt! lol Well their is a lot a bully or even some show lines can do. You may be able to do things with your bully but will they be as a good or as fast as an APBT? I would bet not, I work with lots of dogs to select the drive I want and you can have the best dog in the world but if the drive is not there not much you can do with them. Now you may have a nice drive dog but I doubt it will be as over the top in drive. If you have a bully that can run circles around my APBT's in sports I will bow down to you! I am just saying your are limited in their performance because of what and how they are bred.



eliezer said:


> thanks performance! i co-own him with Roe and we got alot more than we expected from rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that dog! Is he close to his adba ch?


----------



## LYCAN KENNEL (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for looking at use in a way that you may get a dog from use.. i see alot of post and neg but it alll goood u can make everyone happy lol but for those who do not know me let me intorduce my self my name is Len im one of the founder of lycan kennel ( est 1996) . we r a kennel tht started by doing adba and ukc dog witch we have champs in weight pull and conformation. anyone who is really into adba dogs who how the curcit works u dont use web site for your dog there now way to see there drive lol tht is the main reason y we dont have thme on our site. for our ukc style dogs we have been producen a bigger style dog with drive because we been training them for protection use ( police , army , home protection, etc) and do to tht we only put a few of hem on our web site. i ve been around from when the bully started and i like them alot i do breed and put more bully pic on my site because im in ful support of the movement i am 1 of the 3 managers of the elite edge, ive am behind the seen of the atomice dogg magazine and abkc. 
now as for my web site haven the breeding page fisrt is because anyone in the dog game tht use dog world people for there site know how hard it is to get it done or updted on time so i have taken a new route and sent money to get a local company the has an office front were i can go and see the people did my site it was the fisrt dog site they have every did so we r still working things out but to think im alll about the money is way wrong u can ask anyone if i every did bad deals or did not get thme the pup thy wanted in fact u can ask around i have given more dogs away then i have sold. i have a 24 ft enclose trailer i got for the dogs do to me doing over 20 show a year all overthe us and world .

i hope this brought light of wht kind of kennel we are and wht kind of beeder i am if anyone would like to chat feel free to call me anytime much respcet 

LEN


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site Len. I'm glad to hear your input. I hope you know that most of us by no means meant it to be derogatory, just critiquing and advising this young member what exactly to look for. You know as many of us do how hard it is to find a quality Bully kennel. I hope you hang with us and share some insight to the inquiring bully community. We could always use a new spin on things


----------



## LYCAN KENNEL (Sep 23, 2009)

yea most deff i did not take it in any bad way eveything i seen people say is wht i say to new kennel or people buying i more love to see things like this because if u ask me there to many new people getting in and dont know anything and people thy do talk to r just ready to sell them and dog and take there money it a sad thing i wish more breeders would step up and tell people wht to look out for he bully world is mostly about online it starting to be more about show but most poeple buy dogs and never seen the yard


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Len, we met a few times before, good to see you here and hope you can contribute about the american bully.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I second that.
> 
> Of course their is debate over the TNT line. Anytime a blue dog succeeds in the box their will be debate.


I was thinking the controversy came from the foundation male being 3/4 staff and not having one scartch on him.

of course TNT is still closer to ADBA standard, it is a working dog(when not bred like a bully) not a leash ornament like most bullys.

i always wondered how much staff blood needs to be in a APBT until is is considered a staff or at least a hybrid. a lot of people i have talked to say any staff blood dilutes the APBT blood and it is no longer pure and should be considered staff.. there opinons not mine.

and then there are people who have dogs that come from.... lets say TNT lines, they say the staff blood was bred so far back, and the dogs conformation still fits UKC and ADBA that they should still be considered 100% APBT's. things that make you go hmmmm lol.

i dont care how a dog is bred, give me a mutt that has crazy drive and i will take it over and pretty papered dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i dont care how a dog is bred, give me a mutt that has crazy drive and i will take it over and pretty papered dog.


A man after my own heart! lol That just about sums it up!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

theres a tnt dog named grim thats a 4xw right now i believe[from what i heard]that is a legit dog,i dont know if this was one of the dogs confiscated and killed or owned by someone else,all i know is what ive read or what ive heard,i dont think the other dog blu trouble was really put to the test, but then again i dont know,i wasnt there,im willing to bet it had alot of heart regardless,but i think the lines founders name is tarnished beyond repair from that latest incident coupled by the rumor mill,jmo,one things ceartin,weather i would want one bred like that[tnt] or not,those dogs have done some good work in general.
of course if you have a blue line of staff crosses and want to make a name in the box your gonna have a tuff time of it.
Ive asked a similar question about other staffxapbts and have found that there has been a few bulldogs that did well and were staff crosses,i guess the one that comes to mind first is a dog named kingfish,i believe that is a watchdog bloodline foundation dog.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cane I have my opinion and I value yours so lets get this question out there. If the OP wants us to move this to another place we can but where do you think the value of a pedigree starts and stops? IMO its 8 genereations. I dont think much of anything is contributed past that to the current dog other than history.

So that being said how would you feel about a dog that has 100% without a doubt Amstaff blood/Staff blood 8-10 generations back. IF one had a dog like that and had 8 subsequent generations of true and pure APBT what would you think? I mean in the begining before records were kept who knew what a dog was or where it was going?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok I went and started new thread to no hijack the OP's

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/18080-value-relevance-pedigree.html#post198738


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Shouldn't be knocking on the dogs guys, that aint cool. That dog at BlueJade wasnt even the poor looking, he was just wet in the pic. They had a couple pups for sale, I thought they are really good looking pups and are at a very reasonable price, ears done and all too.


I wasnt knocking all there dogs. Just saying that the one particular dog looked mixed with something big.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No worries..........................


----------

